
First attempt at pushing the limits of Excel's visual design features - 8innovate
https://exceldashboardtemplate.com/
======
8innovate
I'm not 100% sure if this is a good match for Hacker News but thought somebody
here might appreciate it.

Obviously I don't encourage the use of Excel for most data analytics projects,
but I get so many client requests for Excel dashboards that I thought I should
just make a standalone toolkit I could send to them. It's basically just a big
35mb+ Excel file with a ton of copy-pasteable charts/elements, color palettes,
tips/tricks and other goodies. There's enough there for most use cases and
it's easy enough for anyone with basic Excel skills to use.

Feedback has been a funny mix of "holy moly is that really Excel, I want it!"
and "this is too pretty and not practical".

I've seen enough 90s style, clip-art packed, badly-laid-out Excel workbooks
that I think there's room for something a bit more visually engaging
especially if it adheres to the basic principles of data visualization.

